
Why Google doesn’t care about hiring top college graduates - edward
http://qz.com/180247/why-google-doesnt-care-about-hiring-top-college-graduates/
======
pinewurst
Is there any evidence that Google has indeed changed their selection criteria?
Everyone I've talked to observes the "top schools"/"pedigree" barrier as still
being in place, no matter how many charming Laszlo pieces published.

